# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  تونس: تأكيد على دور المؤسسات الدولية والمختصة في مكافحة الارهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*



تأكيد على دور المؤسسات الدولية والمختصة في مكافحة الارهاب

قمرت 17 نوفمبر 2007 (وات) تواصلت عشية يوم السبت بضاحية قمرت اعمال المؤتمر الدولي حول "الارهاب : الابعاد والمخاطر واليات المعالجة" في جلسته العامة الخامسة والاخيرة التي خصصت لموضوع "دور المؤسسات الدولية والمختصة في مكافحة الارهاب".
وترأس الجلسة التي حضرها بالخصوص السيدان محمد العزيز ابن عاشور وزير الثقافة والمحافظة على التراث وعبد العزيز التويجرى المدير العام للايسيسكو السيد الحبيب بن يحيى الامين العام للاتحاد المغرب العربي الذى توجه بالشكر للمشاركين في هذا المؤتمر ومساهتهم الفعالة من خلال الافكار والمقترحات المقدمة كل حسب تخصصه من اجل التوصل الى مفهوم موحد حول الارهاب.
ثم احيلت الكلمة الى السيد غينادى كابتلوف مسؤول رئيس مكتب الامين العام للامم المتحدة وعضو فريق العمل المعني بتنفيذ الاستراتيجية الاممية لمكافحة الارهاب الذى اشاد بجهود تونس في تصديها لظاهرة الارهاب وسعيها الى نشر ثقافة السلم والحوار في العالم.
وقدم اثر ذلك عرضا مستفيضا عن الخطوات الكبيرة التي قطعتها المجموعة الدولية في ما يتعلق بتنسيق جهودها لمكافحة هذا الخطر الذى يهدد البشرية والدور التنسيقي الذى يبذله فريق العمل المعني بتنفيذ استراتيجية الامم المتحدة في هذا المجال خاصة من خلال ما يوفره من بيانات ومعطيات تساعد الدول الاعضاء والمنظمات في جهودها لمقاومة الظاهرة.
وأكد ان الجهود التي بذلتها وتبذلها مختلف المنظمات والهيئات الاممية المتخصصة السياسية منها والثقافية والاقتصادية ساهمت جميعها بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر في الجهود المبذولة لمكافحة الارهاب مشددا على تكثيف الشراكة بينها وبين مختلف مكونات المجتمع المدني لمواصلة العمل في هذا الاتجاه.
وشدد من جهة اخرى على دور المنظمات في تقديم مقاربات ثقافية للوقوف على اسباب الظاهرة مبينا انه سيجرى خلال شهر ديسمبر المقبل عقد اجتماع لتقييم ما تحقق منذ بدء تنفيذ الاستراتيجية الاممية لمكافحة الارهاب وبحث السبل الكفيلة بالتقدم في تحقيق اهدافها في غضون سيتمبر 2008 .
ومن جهتها اعربت السيدة سيدة الشتيوى كاتبة الدولة لدى وزير الشؤون الخارجية المكلفة بالشؤون الامريكية والاسيوية عن اعتزازها باعتماد المشاركين في المؤتمر الخطاب الذى القاه الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي في افتتاح هذه التظاهرة وثيقة مرجعية لاعمالهم مؤكدة ان ذلك يعد اعترافا بالجهود التي ما انفكت تبذلها تونس في هذا الاتجاه والتي لفتت الانتباه منذ بداية التسعينات الى النتائج الكارثية لظاهرة الارهاب.
وذكرت بان رئيس الدولة قد نادى منذ سنة 1989 من اعلى المنبر الاممي الى التفكير الجماعي من اجل وضع ميثاق عالمي للسلم والتنمية بين الشمال والجنوب كما نادى منذ سنة 1998 الى تنظيم ندوة دولية حول الارهاب ملاحظة ان هذه المقاربة الوقائية لمسالة التطرف والارهاب تقوم على محاربة الاسباب المساعدة على الارهاب وفي مقدمتها الفقر والامية والاقصاء والتهميش.
واشارت كاتبة الدولة الى اهمية مزيد تفعيل اليات التنسيق الاممية لسد الثغرات في مقاومة الظاهرة على غرار اعمال تبييض الاموال مشددة من جهة اخرى على احترام الديانات والثقافات وعلى نشر التربية والتعليم لدى مختلف الشرائح الاجتماعية ومقاومة الصور النمطية
وفي تدخلها اكدت السيدة جو ديدين من مكتب الامم المتحدة المعني بالمخدرات والجريمة على ضرورة ارساء شراكة بين مختلف الاطراف الحكومية والمنظمات الاممية والمجتمع المدني وكذلك ضحايا الارهاب والاجرام الدولي تكفل تفعيل الاستراتيجية الاممية لمكافحة الارهاب.
كما شددت على تبادل المعلومات والتجارب بعدما ان تبين ضلوع مروجي المخدرات واصحاب الجريمة المنظمة في عديد الاعمال الارهابية وتمويلهم لها.
ومن جهته قدم السيد /ترفور رجا/ من المديرية التنفيذية للجنة مكافحة الارهاب بالامم المتحدة توضيحات حول دور المديرية لمكافحة الارهاب الذى قال انه خطر لا يعترف بالمبادىء الانسانية مستعرضا مختلف القرارات الصادرة عن المنتظم الاممي من اجل تفعيل الجهود المبذولة في هذا الشان.
وشددت السيدة /ماريا فانسين ديلرى/ المستشارة القانونية بادارة الحماية الدولية بالمفوضية السامية للاجئين على ضرورة تطبيق القانون الدولي الانساني المتعلق باللاجئين الذين يواجهون الكثير من المشاكل والعراقيل التي تضعها التشريعات الوطنية لحرمانهم من اللجؤ بعدما حرموا من حقوقهم المشروعة في العيش في بلدانهم.
وركزت ملاحظات المتدخلين في النقاش على دور الهيئات والمؤسسات الدولية في الحماية من الاسلحة الكيميائية والنووية. كما شددت على ضرورة تجاوز ثقافة الخوف والرعب التي سادت بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر 2001 وما تبعها من انغلاق فكرى من قبل الغرب تجاه العالم العربي الاسلامي على وجه الخصوص.
واكد المتدخلون ايضا على ضرورة الوعي بالاهمية القصوى لاحترام حقوق الانسان والقانون الدولي عندما يتعلق الامر بمقاومة الارهاب مشددين على ان الانسانية لا يمكنها ان تسمح بانتهاك كرامة الانسان وامتهانها بتعلة مكافحة الارهاب.
			
		

*
رابط الموضوع هنا

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

